# 2012 Cruze Coolant Vent Hose Leak



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

When I fixed mine I replaced both the outlet housing and bleeder hose. I believe there is a thread on outlet housing replacement. There was a redesign but my old one was the same as new parts


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If your talking about the hose that connects to the plastic water outlet, I think there was a redesign such that you had to change both the water outlet and the hose.

Edit: I looked at the video. That's the connection I'm thinking of that's been redesigned.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

heres the link for the how to http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-gen1-engine-transmission-tutorials/191442-how-replace-2011-2016-cruze-1-4l-coolant-water-outlet.html

$36 in parts


----------

